

Startup School London 2014 - jamesk14022

Anybody received their invite yet? Feel free to post and arrange meetups.
======
thegeomaster
Can someone tell me, approximately, how much will I need to spend once I
arrive in London? I'm really clueless about it. I'd like to go but I'm
extremely thin on budget and I'm not even sure if I was accepted (I received
nothing, but I think that even if I wasn't accepted, they'd let me know by
email).

I see that a 3-day InterRail ticket to England is €147, and I have no clue if
it's acceptable for my budget, it all depends on how much I'm going to need in
London.

Feel free to get in touch by email if you think you can give me some info, or
post here so others will know. I haven't ever traveled abroad alone and am 17
so I guess it's acceptable to feel a little lost. And I'm just keeping my
fingers crossed to be accepted :)

I probably didn't leave enough info here, so feel free to ask on
clarification. Any help would be appreciated.

~~~
jgiger2014
Hi I am in a similar situation :)

We are lucky this is in London because you can take RyanAir from any city to
London for about 20€. There is no other city that you can fly to for this
cheap! For sleeping I'm planning to spend 2 nights in a youth hostel for
30€/night. If anyone has any ideas for tech-related things to do the day after
in London let me know.

~~~
jamesk14022
Don't bother with a youth hostel, go on AirBnB and find yourself a nice room.

~~~
jgiger2014
As much as I would like to support the YC startup AirBnB, with a quick search
on hostels.com I found a bed for €13/night. A similar bed on AirBnB costs
€20/night. I'm not sure what price I can achieve if I find a private room that
allows me to split the price with others.

~~~
dully
If you haven't made an account yet I could refer you to airbnb and you'll get
a $25 credit. [http://airbnb.ca/c/aalshurafa](http://airbnb.ca/c/aalshurafa)

~~~
jgiger2014
Thanks for the referral. The $25 credit only applies (to me or you) when I
book something with over a $75 base rate. So you won't get it today but next
time I go on vacation for longer you will get it.

------
jgiger2014
Can someone confirm that invites have been sent? I didn't receive an email at
all and I would like to know if I was accepted.

~~~
thegeomaster
Nothing here. Still waiting.

~~~
dully
Still waiting too.

~~~
graphene
ditto.

It might be nice if someone who did get one could confirm that they have
indeed been sent...?

~~~
Udo
Nothing so far. I think the moment they're sent there will be an item on the
front page.

------
ac2u
Still waiting. Fingers crossed. Although it's still only 5:20 if it's being
managed from the west coast.

~~~
jgiger2014
I used some google-fu and found that they left the RSVP page open from a
different year and it can be found here:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp](http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp)

It seems to be a way to find if you are in early. However I got a message that
I was not accepted, let's hope that was a mistake on that link!

~~~
ac2u
Yeah that could very much be a "record not found" error in disguise.

